

Steven Sinofsky Is The Heir Apparent of Microsoft - aj
http://www.businessinsider.com/meet-the-next-ceo-of-microsoft-steven-sinofsky-is-the-heir-apparent-2012-2?op=1

======
InclinedPlane
If only.

I have a feeling Balmer will only let go of being CEO when he's rotting in the
ground.

